# Spoilerless ( Pics ) Yellow Jacket.. 56K beware



## win98nogood (Jan 1, 2005)

I took my wing off and got the holes filled , I complained enough to the dealer about the factory paintjob being so thin so they repainted the whole car and took the wing off at no charge car looks great now 
what do you guys think


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

That is just beautiful; I am very envious.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

arty:


----------



## John (Dec 14, 2004)

stunning! I love spoilerless goats

way to get a repaint as well :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

no offense, but kinda looks like a monte carlo, to me. 

i'm sure you can see better through the rear view, though.

if you like it, that's all that matters.


----------



## codebluemd (Dec 27, 2004)

I think your GTO oooks great without the spoiler. How did they fill the holes for you?

Thanks for the pictures
:cheers


----------



## win98nogood (Jan 1, 2005)

not sure exactly how they filled the holes but you cannot tell the trunk was touch (great job)
as far as the view without the wing its definately alot better view wise 

all i need now is a set of rims 
I got the rims on the car cause thats the way it came from the dealer and for 25K out the door in Dec 04 I thought it was a great price 
so far bone stock 13.5 @ 105 with alot of wheel hop car should pull a low 13 after the bushings are installed and the COLD air intake


----------



## freeyayo (Jan 10, 2005)

yea i agree the, spoilerless goat looks so much better, im not a big fan of them, on any car... it looks very good though


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

well if you had a huge nasty wing :willy: ..... but IMHO the GTO looks best with the understated spoiler


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:agree But to each his own. I like the color though. Spotless


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

hmm....very unusual. I don't like the bling of the chrome wheels but I did like the wing. To each his own. I like the yellow on the GTO. NIce and clean too. :cheers 

Looks like you used to have a garage....? :confused


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I think the chrome wheels look good. If you were near me I would trade you.

The paint problem is one of the two reasons I didnt buy the GTO outright. I have a few runs in the paint of our 01 Silver Aurora. I got jerked around by GM too much so I swore I would never buy a new GM car again. If the paint on the GTO fails, or if I spot runs in a few months (too cold here to look for anything outside) I dont care, it is not my car, and it goes back with the runs.

If the car has any mechanical problems like the Aurora had, and the dealers jerk me around about not knowing the source, I dont care, not my car, it goes back with the problems.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

So you are leasing.....around what do you pay a month for lease? This what I considered doing as soon as they want to deal on 05's.


----------



## win98nogood (Jan 1, 2005)

II-Savy said:


> So you are leasing.....around what do you pay a month for lease? This what I considered doing as soon as they want to deal on 05's.


no I bought the car for 25K out the door 


II-Savy , No garage here 

still looking for rims


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

It looks like the bricks were replaced there after the fact....maybe there was a garage there once.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

It does look like there was a garage there once. Unless somebody drove throught the wall. :cheers


----------



## win98nogood (Jan 1, 2005)

BigJim said:


> It does look like there was a garage there once. Unless somebody drove throught the wall. :cheers


there used to be a garage now its a family or DUNGEON for the kids :rofl:


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2005)

Looks great. I am having mine removed in the spring


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

MDMC makes a spoiler that goes into the factory holes that is more of a lip spoiler. It looks real nice, and I plan to get it for the GTO this spring. :cheers


----------

